# Versenden von "Bildschirm"



## Linda1999 (21. Jan 2018)

Hi, ich wollte so ein simples zeichen - rate Spiel über netzwerke machen. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie man die Zeichnung an alle anderen user schicken könnte. Habt ihr da eine idee? denn wenn man 60/sekunde einen screenahot macht und dann versendet, würde es doch sehr viel verbrauchen? :/ Habt ihr eine bessere idee?


----------



## mrBrown (21. Jan 2018)

Wenn es nur einfache Zeichnungen sind, kannst du einfach die Zeichnungen als Menge von „Strichen“ senden, anstatt als Bild


----------



## JuKu (22. Jan 2018)

Du kannst theoretisch den ganzen Bildschirm übertragen, was natürlich dann eine entsprechende Bandbreite frisst.
Oder aber du machst es so wie @mrBrown empfohlen und sendest wie bei Vektorgrafiken nur die einzelnen Teile / Striche / Linien. Dann kannst du außerdem noch mehr Bandbreite sparen, weil du dann nur die Änderungen übertragen müsstest.

Wie zeichnet der Nutzer denn?
Ist das ein Freihand Zeichenprogramm oder drückt der User mit der Maus 2 mal und diese Punkte verbinden sich dann?


----------

